# Auto Siphon...3/8" or 1/2"???



## Rosa321 (Mar 15, 2014)

Sorry if this was already covered....I tried searching and reading the forum and couldn't find it. 

Anyway........I'm up late, browsing wine making equipment and "toys" and I am considering purchasing an Auto Siphon. It's inexpensive and I am not very good at getting the siphon started by filling it with water. AND I always make a mess 

Other than a few dollars, I am curious what the difference is between 3/8" siphon and 1/2" siphon.....The time it takes to rack? Is there any difference in how well they work? Is this a worthwhile purchase?

As always, I am just curious. 
Thanks!!!
Rosa


----------



## jamesngalveston (Mar 16, 2014)

i use 5/16.....becuase i had a reel of clear tubing in that size.


----------



## fedup (Mar 16, 2014)

If you are racking the 1/2 inch would be faster. But if you are using a curved racking tube or a bottle filler... the 1/2'' auto siphon takes a 1/2'' hose and would be useless... because they are compatable with the 3/8 inch auto siphon and the 5/16'' hose it takes.


----------



## cpfan (Mar 16, 2014)

Rosa...I own and use both. 

I use the large one for racking. The small one is used when bottling because as fedup pointed out that's what the normal bottle filler fits. However, I must point out that there is a large bottle filling wand available that fits the large hose and is great for filling 2 litre pop bottles (some beer makers do this), and gallon jugs.

Please note that the proper hose sizes are 5/16" id x 7/16" od and 7/16" id x 9/16" od (id means inside diameter and od means outside diameter).

Steve


----------



## Rosa321 (Mar 16, 2014)

cpfan said:


> Rosa...I own and use both.
> 
> I use the large one for racking. The small one is used when bottling because as fedup pointed out that's what the normal bottle filler fits. However, I must point out that there is a large bottle filling wand available that fits the large hose and is great for filling 2 litre pop bottles (some beer makers do this), and gallon jugs.
> 
> ...



ok..........Trying to decipher posts! 
So the 3/8" Auto Siphon takes 5/16" tubing? (But the 1/2" auto siphon takes 1/2" tubing?)

My LHBS only carries 3/8" and 1/2" auto siphons.....so if the 3/8" is more practical and has more uses, I will go with that one. Just not sure what kind of tubing would work with it.......as I don't think I'm seeing 3/8" tubing. lol
So much to learn!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 16, 2014)

I agree with Cpfan, get both, I use the big one most times, the difference in the time it takes to rack is worth getting the bigger auto siphon.


----------



## Rosa321 (Mar 16, 2014)

Pumpkinman said:


> I agree with Cpfan, get both, I use the big one most times, the difference in the time it takes to rack is worth getting the bigger auto siphon.



ok.........I see they have different purposes now..........

Do you still use the racking cane with the auto siphon? Yes, right?
I'd have to get another one of those, too......

I love new toys!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 16, 2014)

Pumpkinman said:


> I agree with Cpfan, get both, I use the big one most times, the difference in the time it takes to rack is worth getting the bigger auto siphon.



HUH! I got all three. That's right, I don't remember where I got it from but I also have one for 1 gallon jugs.


----------



## Hokapsig (Mar 16, 2014)

Get them both.

Large for racking, small for bottling...


----------



## joeswine (Mar 16, 2014)

*Auto siphons*

ALL THREE SIZES SHOULD BE IN YOUR TOOL BOX IN TIME THE NEED WILL ARISE FOR TRANSITION AND YOU'LL HAVE IT AT THE READY.................................... 


BECAUSE YOU NEVER KNOW WHEN ?


----------



## cpfan (Mar 16, 2014)

Rosa321 said:


> ok..........Trying to decipher posts!
> So the 3/8" Auto Siphon takes 5/16" tubing? (But the 1/2" auto siphon takes 1/2" tubing?)
> 
> My LHBS only carries 3/8" and 1/2" auto siphons.....so if the 3/8" is more practical and has more uses, I will go with that one. Just not sure what kind of tubing would work with it.......as I don't think I'm seeing 3/8" tubing. lol
> So much to learn!


Rosa:

If this is the Fermtech Auto Siphon, the packaging will say 7/16" tubing. I haven't seen a package in a couple of years, so it may have changed. Tubing with 1/2" inside diameter will not fit, it will be loose, and it won't work.

If you only wish to buy one, get the 3/8" (Regular) size one. As I already said, it takes 5/16" x 7/16" tubing. They call it 3/8" because 3/8 is the same as 6/16 which is halfway been 5/16 and 7/16. Similarly 1/2 is the same as 8/16, halfway between 7/16 and 9/16.

BTW, before I quoted tubing sizes above, I actually looked at the tubing attached to my auto siphons.

PS: joeswine: great pictures. One comment. I put a piece of 2x4 under the edge of that pail prior to inserting and starting the auto siphon.

Steve


----------



## cpfan (Mar 16, 2014)

Rosa321 said:


> Do you still use the racking cane with the auto siphon? Yes, right?
> I'd have to get another one of those, too......


 A racking cane comes with the auto siphon. It is different from the standard one because it has a different bottom end. Once you get comfortable with the auto-siphon, you will never use a regular racking cane again.

Steve


----------



## calvin (Mar 18, 2014)

I have the large size racking cane but i bought an adapter at the hardware store so I could use my small bottling wand. The larger wand 1/2" leaves a lot of headspace in the bottles


----------



## cpfan (Mar 18, 2014)

calvin said:


> I have the large size racking cane but i bought an adapter at the hardware store so I could use my small bottling wand. The larger wand 1/2" leaves a lot of headspace in the bottles


Very true. The large bottling wand is great for 2 litre pop bottles and gallon jugs but very poor for 750ml bottles. That's why I use a regular auto-siphon and bottling wand for bottling.

calvin can you provide a picture of the adapter?

Steve


----------



## joeswine (Mar 18, 2014)

*siphoning*

there are two wedges designed for that purpose under the bucket and yes I', very causes about balance, in the beginning it was a real learning curve...............


----------



## Rosa321 (Mar 18, 2014)

Well..... I got both! I'm looking forward to learning how to use them! Gotta be easier than the traditional way.


----------



## calvin (Mar 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## cpfan (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you for the pictures calvin. I never thought of that type of adapter.

Steve


----------



## calvin (Mar 19, 2014)

Your welcome. I had to cut like a 3" piece of my 3/8" hose to make it work


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Rosa321 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm sure when my equipment comes in, I will be grateful to have the pictures, too! Right now, I can't even envision anything! hahaha

My LHBS only carries the 3/8 and 1/2 inch sizes.......I'll have to wait until I can get my hands on the 5/16 size.


----------



## cpfan (Mar 19, 2014)

Rosa321 said:


> I'm sure when my equipment comes in, I will be grateful to have the pictures, too! Right now, I can't even envision anything! hahaha
> 
> My LHBS only carries the 3/8 and 1/2 inch sizes.......I'll have to wait until I can get my hands on the 5/16 size.


The 3/8 and 5/16 size are the same thing. Just as the 7/16 and 1/2 sizes are the same item.

I've added a picture of how I use the large auto-siphon.

Steve


----------



## heatherd (Mar 19, 2014)

The auto siphon (whatever size) is a good investment. I also like my ferrari auto bottle filler very much. I have the nylon draw tube brushes in 3/8 and 1/4" diameters to clean the auto siphon, canes, hoses, etc.
Heather


----------



## Rosa321 (Mar 19, 2014)

cpfan said:


> The 3/8 and 5/16 size are the same thing. Just as the 7/16 and 1/2 sizes are the same item.
> 
> Steve



WOAH! Talk about missing the big picture!  Thanks for clarifying Steve.
It's starting to make sense now hehehe
I just have to get it all in my hands and make a mess a few times before I REALLY figure out how to use it


----------



## cpfan (Mar 19, 2014)

Rosa321 said:


> WOAH! Talk about missing the big picture!  Thanks for clarifying Steve.
> It's starting to make sense now hehehe
> I just have to get it all in my hands and make a mess a few times before I REALLY figure out how to use it


Practice a little bit with water. Wouldn't want to waste any wine. 

IMO, sanitizing is what takes the practice. 

Steve


----------



## bkisel (Sep 28, 2014)

With the 1/2" auto-siphon isn't there greater suction/flow causing you to pick up more lees/sediment than if you were using a 3/8" auto-siphon?

Thanx...


----------



## calvin (Sep 28, 2014)

bkisel said:


> With the 1/2" auto-siphon isn't there greater suction/flow causing you to pick up more lees/sediment than if you were using a 3/8" auto-siphon?
> 
> Thanx...




Probably its at least twice as fast as the smaller one


----------



## bkisel (Sep 29, 2014)

calvin said:


> Probably its at least twice as fast as the smaller one



Thanks, I get that but my concern was that with the increased flow sediment would be more likely to get sucked in off the bottom of the pail or carboy.


----------



## francois_du_nord (Sep 29, 2014)

I have the big one, (and a manual rcking cane in the 3/8 diameter.) but I haven't noticed that it picks up 'a lot' more sediment. There is a plastic cap on the bottom that is probably 5/8 of an inch or so that keeps the pickup point above most of the lees. 

There is some smudge that comes across, but I wouldn't call it excessive.


----------



## richmke (Sep 29, 2014)

I use AIO to vacuum transfer. The only thing I use a small auto-siphon for is to transfer from the wine kit bag to the primary. The large auto-siphon is too big to fit through the hole.


----------



## bkisel (Sep 29, 2014)

francois_du_nord said:


> I have the big one, (and a manual rcking cane in the 3/8 diameter.) but I haven't noticed that it picks up 'a lot' more sediment. There is a plastic cap on the bottom that is probably 5/8 of an inch or so that keeps the pickup point above most of the lees.
> 
> There is some smudge that comes across, but I wouldn't call it excessive.



Thank you. You've answered my question. I'm pretty sure I'm now going to get one and give it a try.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 29, 2014)

*Tools of the craft*

Auto -siphons are a tool i always work with weather transferring from bucket to carboy or after the bucket has beet sanitized to empty.............NOTICE THE WEDGES THEY ELEVATE THE BUCKET AND KEEP THE LIQUID TO IT'S HIGHEST LEVELS WHILE RACKING,THE SEDIMENT IT STOPPED TO A POINT BY THE WAY THE AUTO - SIPHONS INLET NOVEL IS ELEVATED ABOVE THE SEDIMENT AT LEAST THATS THE PREMISE,EITHER WAY YOU SHOULDN'T RACK EVERY LAST DROP OF JUICE OUT OF THE PRIMARY INTRODUCING THE SLUDGE OR AS LITTLE AS POSSIBLE TO RETURN TO THE MIX,YOU SHOULD HAVE SOME ANY WAY THE GOAL IS NOT TO HAVE AS MUCH.REMEMBER THIS IS THE SECONDARY IN THE FLOW AND THERE IS STILL WORK TO BE DONE.


----------



## bkisel (Sep 29, 2014)

Loved the photos... where would this world be without Duct Tape?


----------



## joeswine (Sep 30, 2014)

*Auto siphon*

YES D TAPE CAN COME IN HANDY JUST ABOUT ANYPLACE OR TIME...............


----------

